# How big does your belly stay after the birth? For how long?



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

Is there a range it returns to comparable to pregnancy? for example 4-5 months along? 3 months? How long does it take to wear your old clothes if you've only gained about 30 lbs? I found my old jeans today after several months and really miss them.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm looking into my crystal ball and foreseeing quite a variety of answers to this....

Namaste, Tara


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I was back in my old clothes maybe a month after? But I lost the weight fast. I was basically down to pre-pregnancy weight 2 weeks after.

I gained 25lbs total fwiw

-Angela


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Well, the comparison will depend since we all grow and shrink at different rates (i.e. some people are huge by 20 weeks into the pregnancy, while others may not even be showing yet).

I took pictures every week throughout my pregnancy, then took one every 5 days PP. At 5 days PP, I was about as big as when I was around 24 weeks pg (I didn't REALLY start showing until 18 weeks or so). By 10 days PP, I was pretty much flat tummied again when I tightened my abs...but relaxed belly meant flabby belly.







At least my belly button flab, anyway! Then by 20 days I had my pre-pg tummy (well, aside from the perma-flab, but that's not really noticable...oh yeah, and the stretch marks LOL) But my hips didn't go back to somewhat like they were before until a few months, so even though I was as thin as I was pre-pg, I still couldn't fit into my pre-pg pants well until then.

I gained 42 lbs during the pregnancy and lost 32 by 2 weeks PP and the rest by 2 months PP. I guess I owe it to BF'ing because I didn't do anything else.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

if you ever had a flat tummy, you may or may not ever get it flat again. And then again you might. I'd take it easy, and take it as it comes. You had a baby recently, and it's like 9 months up, and 9 months down. For me, I lost the weight about 15 months after, or just a bit more. I never had a flat stomach to begin with, always had a bump. The skin on my belly is a bit looser, but no visible scarring.

Recently I dropped a little weight, and now my tummy is a little smaller, so there is always hope, if you want to work on it. I'm not doing an exercise program, but when I return to swimming and dance, I'm sure that I'll see some improvement. I've had 2 babies, and my youngest is 6 years old.

There are so many factors, like whether you had a vaginal birth, or a cesearean birth, the tummy you started with, and what your weight was when you began. Some women seem to suffer from separated muscles, there are special excercises for this.

Also, it seems that really slim women get their tummies back quicker and / or flatter, but this is not always the case. Excercise will help, and you may be one of the few who get a flat tummy, but usually the skin will be a little looser than pre-baby, but you can still be fit and sexy. Just can't totally eliminate the looser skin thing.

Also, breastfeeding helps the uterus shrink, so breastfeeding moms can have flatter tummies as a result.

Bottom line though, I think you just have to make peace with the fact that you are a mom now, your body is changing / has changed, and its OK because now you have a beautiful baby / child and are richer in love, if not youthful beauty.


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

I gained close to 50 pounds with ds. My belly looked about 5-6 months pregnant for 5 days maybe and then I looked fat for a month or so. I was able to squeeze into most of my pre-pregnancy clothes around 4-5 months pp and was fitting well (like prior to pregnancy) into my pre-pregnancy clothes 6 months pp. By 1 year pp I was thinner than pre-pregnancy, not sure why...maybe nursing and being busy with a baby...

This time...who knows. I've gained even more weight than with ds (already gained 55 pounds) so we'll see how I recover...


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Hah I was 10 pounds under my pre-pregnancy weight and some of my old pants don't fit. I had a lot of extra skin and I only gained 29 pounds


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I lost most of the weight by 2 weeks postpartum but still (4 months) cannot fit my old clothes. My hips are actually farther apart, I think. It may be permanent.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I bounce back really quickly, however I was back into pre-preggo jeans much faster with my second babe. I had hyperemesis that lingered all the way to the end and I struggled to gain 20lbs. I reached 142lbs and I am now 120lbs at 8 weeks post. Before I ever had children, my weight was anywhere between 100-110. I would like to take off another 20lbs, but that will happen in time with nursing, exercise, etc.. I'm a little flabby but nothing some sit-ups won't fix.


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
I lost most of the weight by 2 weeks postpartum but still (4 months) cannot fit my old clothes. My hips are actually farther apart, I think. It may be permanent.

Yaaa, I've noticed that too. I weigh the same now as PP but I'm bigger. I think my hips are further apart and my ribcage is broader. Oh! And I think I also got taller during pregnancy







or maybe I just stood up straight and proud!

I'm really SOL in the wardrobe department right now!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know if there is a pattern. My girlfriend looked 9 months pregnant after giving birth (c-section, if that makes any difference, dunno if it does) for about a couple of weeks.

I looked like I did before I was pregnant when I stepped out of the birthing tub.

But before you hate me, I then proceeded to gain back most of my weight (I am so HUNGRY now that I'm nursing!!!) and now I weigh 3 pounds less than I did the day before I gave birth









Anyway, even when my weight dropped, I was still a lot looser and flabbier. I was never exactly Iron Woman though.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, immediately after birth, you will look 5-6 months pregnant. For me, by 24 hours after birth, I probably looked about 3 months pregnant (and I was showing some by then). I felt extra fluffy in the tummy for a 1.5-2 weeks with both, but it gradually diminishes. With my first baby, I was back in pre-pregnancy clothes (favorite jeans too!) by 2 months pp. And I was 5 lbs. under pre-pregnancy weight by 3 months pp. After the second baby though, well, I decided to buy new clothes after a few months when the weight still wasn't off. I'm currently (almost 2 yrs out) around 8 lbs. above my prepregnancy weight and I'm one size larger. I'm happy though!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I gave birth at 6.5 months, and I'd say I still looked that pregnant the next day, but the day after that, I was probably down to 5 months pregnant maybe? About 2 months later, I finally broke down and bought new clothes, realizing I wasn't going to fit into my old jeans.

I gained 22 lbs total, and my hips stayed wide. So I was a 16 pre-preg and ended up a 16W long term. I never got all the way down to my pre-preg weight, but did get close before going back up again. I'm one that gains weight while breastfeeding.







:

If you get to a plateau where your old clothes look like they'll never fit, GET NEW ONES. You feel so much better in clothes that fit. I had been wearing maternity stuff still, and when I finally broke down and bought jeans that fit, DH came home and saw me in them and commented on how much better I looked. The maternity stuff was looking frumpy and making me look bigger than I really was.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I gained 43 lbs. during pregnancy and my daughter is now 1 year old. I looked pregnant and hadn't lost ANY weight until very recently- like within the last 2-3 months. And I still can't fit into my old clothes. It's been a difficult adjustment. One of the moms on "The Shape of A Mother" said something about how her child is more beautiful than her pre-baby body ever was. I just love that and try to stay in that mindset.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I fit into most of my clothes the next day (not that I was trying everything on!), something I was totally not prepared for. They didn't look as good though and they felt too different. I ended up getting a few new outfits and rarely even wear pre-preg clothes. I'm smaller than I was before, but a different shape.

I was overweight before pg though, so my clothes were not ezackly tiny!


----------



## gamecaco4 (Sep 15, 2006)

I had a c-section and gained 31 pounds during my pregnancy with ds. I was 2 pounds below pre-preg. weight by my 6 week checkup, but still couldnt fit into my pre-preg. clothes. My body was just not the same. My tummy just didnt tighten up again. It wasnt all tight to begin with as Im a plus size gal, but the skin didnt go back and the muscles werent the same.

This time, my waist has grown 3.5 inches and Ive gained 1 pound as of my last appt (Sept 5). Im carrying totally differently and look about as big as I did at 9 months with my son.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

After my first, I never quite went back to my old size, even thought my weight was within a few pounds of my pre-pregnancy weight ( I was 103 before preg, went to about 107 after). My hips just got broader. My tummy did eventually flatten back out most of the way, but it is still a little softer/rounder than before kids. It took me nearly a year to get back to my prepregnancy weight with my first, and I gained less than 30 pounds. With my second, I think I was back to my regular weight (about 105) within about 8 or 9 months. For me, I think a lot of that extra weight comes from my breasts (they are ridiculously huge when I am nursing, especially when I was tandemn nursing). I can now fit comfortably into the clothes I wore before my second, but will never again fit into my clothes from before number 1.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

It all depends on the person. My sister left the hospital in her size 2 shorts. I didn't look pregnant after about 2 days, but I weighed about 10 pounds more than I did before baby and stayed that way, and then I had dd, again lost the pregnant look pretty fast (maybe a week), but was up about 15 pounds, and I didn't lose that for about a year. I'm still up about 10 pounds and my youngest is 3. I am really starving while bfing, and a very lazy dieter! My friend looked really pregant for at least 3 months, and was even in maternity. She looks back to normal now at a little over a year. She also showed at about 6 weeks, so I think there is a connection there - the earlier you show the longer you might keep the pregnancy look.


----------



## magpiedee (Dec 21, 2005)

Pre-pregnancy: 135. At birth: 177. 5 weeks PP: 150. I looked 6 months pregnant immediately afterwards and for about a week. Then it all dropped off very quickly to 155 at 2 weeks, and i've lost the last 5 pounds over the last 3 weeks.

I had an emergency C after 24 hours of labor, so i've had to be very careful not to "overdo it", as judged by the amount of red blood in my lochia. I can't wait to get real exercise again! That's my biggest problem-- more than a 20 minute walk and i'm toast. I was big into martial arts before ttc, so I think i'll have better luck once I can get moving again. Most of my pre-preg clothes definitely do not fit-- it's all hips and boobs. I can fit in my "fat jeans", but that's it. And i've had to buy lots of new shirts to accommodate the boobs and nursing access.

So... um... it's quite a ride. I hate the extra belly skin. I want exercise!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I had my son last Tuesday. I was wearing 1x maternity by the end. About 2 days after the birth I could fit into the one pair of size 7 jeans I have. I think over the next week or two I'll be back in my size 5's. DH is HOPING I don't reach my size 0's again. And since I'm not bf-ing I probably won't.


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

The nurse who helped me get to the bathroom after delivery said that I didn't look like I had just given birth. I had some floppy skin on my tummy, but I went home two days later in my regular pre-pregnancy clothes. I gained 35 lbs during pregnancy. I don't remember how long it took the floppy skin to go away, but I was back to normal pre-preg weight and body shape by 6 week checkup.

However, I did not ever *really* look pregnant, either. People didn't look at me and think "pregnant" until about 8 1/2 months, and then would ask if I were 4 months if they noticed at all. I have a really long torso and wide pelvis. I am tall and slender. I got a couple funny looks at my childbirth class. I think a couple people wondered why we were taking the class so "early." I have to say that I was really jealous of the women who really did look pregnant. I feel like I kind of missed out.

I spent a lot of time horseback riding before DS so I had a lot of stomach muscle, which helped post-partum. I never have time to ride anymore so it will be interesting to see if I bounce back as quickly the next time.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

I wore my pre-preg jeans home, last time. I was back to my old size right away, just....think floppy balloon :/

as I breastfed I lost that too, the floppyness, but I blank as to how long it took..it was almost 13 years ago


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

That depends on so many things, your shape pre-pregnancy, how much weight you gain, how active you stay, etc.

That being said I gained 55 lbs. I lost 40 by 5 weeks, it took 4.5 mo total to lose the rest. I think another few months to actual fit in my regular clothes as I was in very good shape with low body fat when I got prego. I stayed somewhat active, but not active enough- had some early bleeding and felt like crap. This time I am hoping to keep the gain more reasonable and am working out more (I feel so much better this time). I am also doing adominal toning exercises (which are listed as ok and recommened in my pregnancy exercise book) I am hoping that makes a difference on my tummy shaping up. Oh, and last time my waist grew 25 inches, doubling it, so not surprisingly I have extra skin now that will never go away.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

I am so jealous of those that can wear their pre preg stuff so quickly. I started off at 132, was 165 at delivery and am now about 140. NONE of my old bottoms fit. It is very depressing.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Mel. You are only a month pp. I didn't even try my old pants (jeans and fitted types) on until I was at least 2 months pp. Some people are just lucky.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Many mamas I've come in contact have found that, the wiser their food choices, and the more they exercised during pregnancy, the more quickly their abs sprang back and tightened up. That said, with my first (and also most mamas I know) I sprang back more quickly than with my second. Then again, my kids were really close together (I was ten months pp from my first when I got pregnant w/my second), so I'm sure that had something to do with my rebound time, as well.

I have also read stats that support this, so I guess it's not just anecdotal.


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

Everyone's body is so different prior to pg, it only makes sense we'll all recover differently after having a baby as well.

First pg, full term twins, gained 17 pounds going from 208-225, lost 50 by 4 weeks post-partum. The jeans I could wear by about 2 weeks post-partum didn't go over my thighs when I got pg, so I was most definitely smaller after delivery.

HOWEVER, I had never in my life had problems with pants being tight in the waist/belly area. Ever. By the time they were big enough to accomodate my larger than average hips/backside, they were too big in the waist. That was no longer true, they were baggy in the butt area, but tight in the belly/waist.

Fast forward 4 months, got pg again, gained 34 pounds going from 196-230, lost 30 by 4 weeks post-partum. Same deal with belly/waist being the fit issue for pants/jeans. Note here that I gained 21 pounds between 4 weeks post-partum and 5 months post-partum at my first prenatal with #3. If you do not listen to your body's signals that you no longer have to eat like a horse once BF is established and recovery is complete, you WILL blow up like a balloon.









I proceeded to put on 65 pounds in the next 3.5 years, getting pg with current baby at 265. I am currently 29 weeks, weighed 244 at appt today, so down 21 pounds so far. That puts me 14 above where I had my third child and 19 above where I had my twins.

We shall see what post-partum holds for me weight wise, although I am relatively certain I will end up a good bit smaller than when I got pg this time (Thank goodness!). Hopefully BF will help knock off a bit more, leaving me with maybe 40-50 to lose instead of the 100+ I got pg with. I can hope anyway...


----------



## cafechi (Jul 26, 2006)

every body is different but i sure envy those that can fit their pre-pregnancy weight clothes fast.

with my first daughter, i gained 55lbs. i was 105 and when i had my baby, i was 160!!!! my brother couldn't almost recognize me! i lost 30lb in the first month but never went back to my 105lbs status.

with my 2nd daughter, i gained 41lbs and she's only 3 weeks now so i don't know but i'm ready for some excercise!

i'm not sure if some mommies do this, but i would bind my tummy for the first 2 weeks - 24 hours a day and i notice that it really helps with trimming my tummy almost to its pre-conditioner. just need to lost more weight.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

When I got pg w/ #1 I was 130, when I gave birth I was 175. I didn't look pg after the first 3 days. I got pg 5 mos pp when I weighed 145. With that pg I got to 200 lbs. W/in 6 weeks pp I was 140 but I stayed pg looking longer, maybe 2 weeks. I know my hips got bigger too cause even though I weighed less than after #1 I was still the same size.

But then #3 came...a boy and I looked pg for what seemed like forever! Ok it was really only like 6 mos. I never lost the weight after him.

I have been 165-175 (a size 16-18) before getting pg with #4, #5, #6 and #7. (Have no idea what changed since I excercised the same and ate the same.) With #4 I got a girdle cause I had really bad SPD, and when I didn't wear it I looked pg again for mos and mos. #5 and #6 was better I didn't look so pg after ward. I was flatter in the tummy right away but I have this terrible skin flab now. #7 is still gestating, will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Everyone is so different, my advice is to give yourself time and don't stress over it. Exercise, it will make you feel great and improve your body so much over what it was that you will be pleased with your results. Plus look what you got in return!

I know a couple of gals who left the hospital wearing blue jeans, but the majority of my friends (myself included) took about the same amount of time as it took to grow the baby to get back in shape. I wore maternity clothes for the first several weeks after each baby (I've had 2, one via c-sec and one via VBAC), then my "in between" stuff until about the 6 wk pp checkup. Then I fit into my roomiest stuff. With proper nutrition and exercise, I fit back into the majority of my clothes by 4 mo pp. And by my baby's 1st birthday, everything fit again.


----------

